# Jell-O Pistachio Salad



## Ol-blue (Jun 6, 2008)

My niece gave me this recipe. If you need a jello salad for a luncheon and need it in a hurry this salad is perfect. It's so simple and takes less than 5 minutes to prepare. Adding some maraschino cherries would be pretty for Christmas. Coconut would be good also in it. This will hold up for days and even improve in flavor.
Enjoy! Debbie

JELL-O PISTACHIO SALAD 







1 box(es) (3.4 ounce) PISTACHIO PUDDING; Instant.
1 can(s) (20 ounce) CRUSHED PINEAPPLE
1 cup(s) MARSHMALLOWS; Miniature, Plain Or Colored.
1 container(s) (8 ounce) COOL WHIP; Thawed.
WALNUTS; Chopped, To Taste, Optional.
_____

Mix all ingredients together in a bowl and place in the refrigerator to set.
_____


----------



## Barbara L (Jun 6, 2008)

This sounds really good.  I make something similar with fruit cocktail.  I haven't tried marshmallows in it, but I know I would like it.  I have made the other one with sugar-free pudding and Cool-Whip Lite, and it was good.  I will have to try this one soon.  I love pineapple.

Barbara


----------



## Ol-blue (Jun 6, 2008)

Barbara L said:


> This sounds really good. I make something similar with fruit cocktail. I haven't tried marshmallows in it, but I know I would like it. I have made the other one with sugar-free pudding and Cool-Whip Lite, and it was good. I will have to try this one soon. I love pineapple.
> 
> Barbara


 
I hope you enjoy this salad Barbara. Your salad sounds goods also. Enjoy! Debbie


----------



## josh_swinehart (Jun 6, 2008)

How funny, I was just thinking of this. My mom made it a couple of times a summer when I was a munchkin, she still makes it every so often. I will have to make some. Thanks for the recipe.

-Josh


----------



## Ol-blue (Jun 6, 2008)

josh_swinehart said:


> How funny, I was just thinking of this. My mom made it a couple of times a summer when I was a munchkin, she still makes it every so often. I will have to make some. Thanks for the recipe.
> 
> -Josh


 
We think alike...Enjoy the salad. Debbie


----------



## Jeff G. (Jun 10, 2008)

Yep, this is great stuff.  sometimes I add coconut to it...


----------



## middie (Jun 14, 2008)

I love the stuff !


----------

